# Faint Positive? Picture included please comment



## jodieanneb (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Girls

Just been Doctors to collect repeat prescription.

While I was there I asked the doctor to do a pregnancy test. I am currently 12 days past ovulation.
After 3 minutes the test showed a faint line in the positive box.
The Doctor said it is faint, but in the clinic they must say it is negitive unless it is dark.

When I went to chemist to do my prescription, I showed the pharmacist and she said " A faint line, is a positive. It just means that the HCG isnt that strong at the moment. But if it was a negitive there wouldnt be any line at all"

So Im confused

What do you girls think?

Jodie xxx http://s1099.photobucket.com/albums/g394/jodieanneb/?action=view&current=IMG_0155.jpg


----------



## Jenny74 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Jodie

I would say that is a positive result.  A line is a line and these pregnancy tests all vary depending on the amount of dye in them.
Also as it is early your HCG won't be so high so you will probably find if you test again tomorrow it could be darker, but I can assure you my tests started out feint like this and i am now 31 weeks pregnant!

CONGRATULATIONS

Jen x


----------



## jodieanneb (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Jen

Thank you for your response.

Congratulations on your Pregnancy, not that long now xxx


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi,
looks like a positive to me, but if you want to be super sure, then test with clearblue digital. There is something about seeing the word 'pregnant' thats a little bit thrilling!   
I have ended up spending a Fortune on these though -\ I like to se it moving '1-2 weeks' to '2-3 weeks' etc!)


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

What an exciting picture  . Looks like a positive to me. Congratulations


----------



## julescmc (May 4, 2011)

Hi Jodie

I agree, it looks like a positive. I'm just getting over Over Hyperstimulated Ovaries Syndrome and the doctor did my pregnancy test only 11 days into the 2ww. It gave a faint line, much like your photo but they were convinced straight away.    I of course did one myself the next day and it looked the same. So the day after that I did it with a digital test. It's still a positive and just about ready to believe it now.

Wishing you the very best of luck!!!


----------



## jodieanneb (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Ladies for the responses

I brought a cheap test and its same, faint line showing.

I have also brought a clearblue digital that ill be using tomo morning.

I will keep you posted

Jodie xxx


----------



## Victoriag (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree it looks like a positive! Xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

positive to me


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Looks positive to me too!


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

I'd say a lines a line


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

that's a    honey


----------



## jodieanneb (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks to all that replied, will be doing a digital tomo to confirm. Just hope that this isnt a dream

Jodie xxx


----------



## mixie29 (Dec 24, 2010)

CLEAR BLUES SEEM TO BE ON SOME KIND OF OFFER IN TESCO AT THE MINUTE GIRLS


----------

